
Show HN: A Covid-19 Multi-State Level Dashboard - eugsun
https://eugsun.com/tinkers/2020/covid19-dashboard/
======
eugsun
Link to the dashboard:
[https://covid19.eugsun.com/](https://covid19.eugsun.com/)

Link to the source code:
[https://github.com/eugsun/covid19/](https://github.com/eugsun/covid19/)

